# Katie's Curse - by Forgotten_Futures (~BBW, ~SWG, Intrigue)



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 22, 2012)

~BBW, Intrigue, ~SWG 

*(Author's Notes:* Well. The inspiration for this literally came out of nowhere, and seeing as it's basically complete (albeit short) as is, I feel like posting it. There is a chance I'll go further with this, but we'll see. My writing interest(s) tend to shift with my moods. Also, Profanity Alert - there is some use of a certain 6-letter bit of sexual vernacular slang.)

*Katie's Curse
by Forgotten_Futures*​
Katie hadn't always been fat. In fact, she'd been skinny most of her life, 'till one day the pounds just started piling on from out of nowhere. She fought them, of course. Sweat herself half to death running everyday, subsisting on baked chicken and fish, salads, and fruit cups for a week. All that managed to do was slow it down. So she rationalized, like any normal person does when faced with a situation they seemingly can't change.

So she was gaining weight. Okay, well, she'd been getting tired of being so skinny, anyway. Might as well just accept it. And if eating healthy and exercising weren't going to stop the gain, then why bother, right?

This nonchalant acceptance of her circumstances was the gravitas behind the large bowl of ice cream she cradled in one sticky hand, the other clasped around a spoon which, as spoons will, was making repeated trips between the bowl and her mouth, as she fed her face with the sinful, fattening treat. But why should she care about all those calories? She was getting fat one way or the other, right? Might as well enjoy herself.

The stained blue button-down shirt she wore, once loose but now tight to her softened figure, bore frank testament as to how much she'd been, “enjoying herself,” since giving in to the apparent inevitability of her weight gain. Plump, heavy breasts, once firm and perky but now more akin to overstuffed bean bags, strained within the cotton enclosure, exposing a few tantalizing inches of cleavage where the shirt pulled wide between buttons. Her belly, improbably rounded with a combination of squishy flab and near-constant stuffing, was largely visible in the inverted V, created by the forced removal of the lower three buttons, where the sweat-covered orb had simply grown too large to get around anymore whilst staying closed. In point of fact, had it not been for that sweat - and a variety of grease and sugar spots - plastering the shirt to her middle, there would likely have been more of that middle showing.

Her soft cotton pants, or what was left of them, were open at the fly, the zipper pushed all the way down to her crotch, tummy flesh filling the gap, pushing the flaps back against thick, otherwise-bare thighs, which had broken free from their prison sometime earlier in this mindless binge, the shredded leg portions somewhere else in the apartment.

In brief moments of lucidity, Katie found herself wondering how long she'd been going like this. She was pretty sure she hadn't bathed since this binge started, but this wasn't her first eating rampage, and her slow descent into willful, mindless gluttony had long since turned the place into a pig sty; as such, she could not easily differentiate body odor from the stench of her living quarters, so for all she knew it had been days since she'd started. Peripherally, she hoped it had been longer, if only because the alternative suggested a frighteningly rapid rate of weight gain.

She _had_ determined weight loss efforts to be pointless; while consuming only 1200 calories a day and burning a third of that in cardio, she'd still somehow managed to gain two pounds. Thus her willful abandonment of that effort. But was the direct, radical opposite really the answer? True, eating felt good - it and the frequent bouts of manual stimulation she performed in the periods between stuffing her face with this or that fatty foodstuff. That constant pleasure high was probably the only thing allowing her to cope with the situation. She was getting _fat_. Not simply gaining a little weight, not, “filling out,” as she had initially rationalized. She had passed that point the first time she outgrew her clothing - and this time, pigging out on ice cream while her belly hung out in the air and her thighs bulged from the jagged tear-offs her pants had become - was the third. And she didn't care. She ate, and fucked herself, and ate, and fucked herself. Somewhere in the midst of that, she supposed she slept as well. The only real indication she had most days of a rest from the cycle of feeding and solo-fornication was the intense hunger that could only have built up from a period of slumber.

If, indeed, she _was_ sleeping sometime within the otherwise-constant gluttony - the thought of eating constantly brought a smile to her face - then she wasn't sleeping well. Surely, her thoughts would not be so easily muddled by fat and sugar on her tongue if she were sleeping well. Wouldn't they? It was, perhaps, a good indicator of her state of mind that she never wondered why it was that the apartment never seemed to run out of food, or that everything she found when she made yet another trip to the cabinets, freezer, or fridge was the sort of high-calorie goodie she would never have kept on hand prior to this point.

She found the spoon scraping the bottom of the bowl, then. Opening her hand with some difficulty - her fingers were sticky with some kind of syrup or glaze - she dropped the spoon without ceremony, feeling it bounce off one side of the ample, rubbery love handles she'd grown above saddlebag hips _packed_ with lard. Almost of its own accord, her other hand raised the bowl - she licked it greedily, smearing her chin, forehead, nose, and ever-fatter cheeks with melted ice cream, before tossing the bowl aside nonchalantly and reaching about her person for something else to munch on.

Her sticky hands found something; bringing it up into view, she found herself looking at a bag of Triple-Double Oreos. Struggling some with the packaging, she finally managed to wrest it open, pulling out the tray full of cookies and popping them into her mouth three at a time. Katie completely failed to notice the lithe, winged creature stroking full, improbably-buoyant FF breasts and a clit buried between thick, shapely legs as it watched her gorge. Nor did she realize that the creature, a Succubus whose web she was thoroughly entangled in, had been the source of her latest treat. She happily stuffed herself, ignorant of the outside world. What did the outside world matter, anyway? She _was_ getting fat, after all.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 27, 2012)

(I think I'm gonna try serializing this in exceptionally short chapters. New style for me, anyhow, so we'll see how it goes. I'll always end on a note that _could_ be final, or could go on.)

Katie reclined in an easy chair, the lower of two fat tummy rolls resting upon thighs beginning to show signs of cellulite. Her button-down blue top - not the same as before, but similar - hung from soft shoulders, parted down the middle by her ample breasts and belly. The former, having too-rapidly grown from modest B to overfull D cups, puddled over the edges of a bra too small to contain them properly - at this juncture, it was mostly just preventing them from mimicing her shirt, in regards to their position on her otherwise-narrow torso.

Gluttony had become easy, too easy. What began as a glossed-over acceptance of inexplicable weight gain had given way to full blown, daily binges of ever-increasing proportions. She had lost all track of time, but the poor young woman would be startled to learn her impressive gain had taken less than a month to achieve.



Kress stood to the side, watching her unwitting slave stuff herself. Grinning wickedly, she stroked the modest gut she'd begun to grow, from the energy she harvested off the young piglet. Her influence had been subtle, at first, an initial test to see if the girl would serve her needs. She had been all too pleased when the human had brushed off, then embraced her phantom pounds. Now... now, Kress barely had to exert any force of will at all. This human, this, “Katie,” willingly - no, eagerly - devoured anything Kress placed in front of her. In a rare show of gratitude, Kress had begun lavishing gifts on her unsuspecting pawn. A restful sleep every night, fresh clothing every morning. Sexual favors which elicited wordless squeals of delight from the gluttonous woman.



She was fat, and getting fatter. Katie knew this much, even buried under the metaphysical weight of inexorable hunger, lust, and an odd haze that felt something like being drunk. Somewhere in that cloudy pile of emotion, a little voice begged, pleaded for her to stop. But why should she stop? She'd never felt so good in her life. Eating was pleasure, fatness was lust. Filling herself made her... a memory of forbidden pleasures bubbled to the surface, catching breath in her lungs and soaking the chair's seat in a sudden wave of liquid joy.

Katie longed to rub her soft, squishy tummy, but the hunger demanded she feed that belly instead, and so she - jerkingly - dug a finger into the half-empty jar of peanut butter, pulling it back out to lick the pasty goo off with a tongue that, after much practice doing the same thing for days, could have stripped the polish off chrome.

Then she felt it, the Touch that came fleetingly, the Touch that set off explosions in the core of her soul. It started at her pillowy breasts, worked its way down to her tummy rolls, traced along her thighs. Something pressed her back into the recliner, then the Touch was on her lips, something non-food in her mouth. Something wormed between her legs; she began screaming, the sound oddly muffled, then knew only darkness.

When she came to, the only thing which told her time had passed was the growling of her stomach. Gone was the icky feeling of sweat, the traces of grease on her hands. Her face felt a little fuller, and she could no longer see any part of her underwear, but for the love handles which had sprung up to complement her increasingly formless paunch. Her breasts seemed rounder, snug in the cups of her satiny bra. She felt the folds of her belly, three today, the topmost little more than a beginner's bulge above the other two.

Her stomach growled again. Why was she so hungry? When, for that matter, had she gotten so fat? She started to climb from the chair when something flickered in the air before her. Almost immediately, a table of sorts appeared across the arms of the recliner. Sinful smells filled her nostrils; her mouth watered, and she settled back down, eager to begin her day's binge. Her eyes fell on coffee cake that was half topping, a mountain of sausages, a stack of pancakes a foot high and covered in syrup, a small pond on the curved plate they sat on. Katie dredged a finger through the sticky substance, placed it in her mouth, sucked the goo off. Delicious. She dug in. She _was_ getting fat, after all.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 27, 2012)

Good thing Katie didn't shart all over the wall or it would have gotten messier than it should have been.

Good story, especially the ending.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 11, 2012)

Kress looked down upon her captive feedee. Now quite fat, the once rail-thin young woman needed no encouragement to continue her growth. Kress needed only present the gluttonous Katie with sinful goodies to see her pig devour them in an uncompromising display of greed.

Kress leaned forward, feeling her soft belly press up against the tiered stack of rolls which Katie's belly had become. No longer needing to waste harvested energy on keeping hidden had allowed her to grow at an increased rate, a rate which itself increased daily as Katie's appetite - and body - did likewise. Thinking of her own trek towards plumpness elicited a moan from Kress, resonating deep inside Katie's blubbery form and prompting a squeal of delight from the fat young woman.

Katie reached a meaty hand down to the tray across her lap. Once, not long ago, the simple slab of wood had rested upon the arms of the oversized recliner she'd been sitting in for... the knowledge slipped from her mind as she reached for it. A while - she was lucid enough to remember that much. Lately, however, her thighs had grown fat as tree trunks, lifting the tray up off the chair. She could just feel the chair's arms pressing against the very outer edges of her thighs. For some reason, this made her smile. When exactly she'd come to associate signs of growth with pleasure, she did not quite understand. But her thighs and the chair arms were not the only place this happened.

Perched atop the smallest of the many rolls her belly had divided and sub-divided into were two soft, globular mounds - her breasts. She felt like they should be falling down her sides, if not for the soft, satiny red bra cupped smoothly around them, but they did not strain her back, not even when she twisted to the side, which surely should have upset their delicate balance and sent at least one of them plunging. They certainly had proven too much for her shirt.

Katie might be surprised to note that the shirt - far too small for her at this stage of her growth - had started the morning too small when it materialized on her after her growth overnight. If she'd known, she might have suspected the disturbingly beautiful woman who seemed to share her apartment with her, now, a constant companion and, oddly, continuous source of both food and sexual stimulation. She could not remember the woman being there for very long - only since she'd reached the territory of the truly obese and irreverently gluttonous - but a nagging within her insisted the odd woman had been with her from the beginning.

Peripherally, Katie became aware of the odd woman's soft belly pressing against her stack of tummy rolls. How _was_ that woman gaining weight? Katie never saw her eating. Perhaps while she slept every night? Either way, the woman seemed to... revel, in her growth. Like a badge... a mark of honor. Katie didn't feel like her fat was a mark of anything. Just a consequence. The woman's food was delicious; she simply could not get enough. How could it be wrong to eat, when she was so repeatedly fed? It would be wrong to refuse such kindness. Yes, it would be wrong.

Katie's hand closed on a slice of cake, three layers of impossible moistness separated by thick slabs of lardy icing. The cake was so dense, it barely gave under her fingers. Her mouth watered at the thought of being that dense, herself. She wanted it, craved it. That the craving seemed to be as much a side effect of her growth as her growth was an effect of the craving did nothing to dull the desire. She raised the slice to her mouth, bit down.

One might think that Katie had become little more than an eating machine by now, and one would be right, to an extent. Kress' tempting, however, had not turned Katie into a pig, however, but had merely unlocked gluttonous tendencies the young woman had never experienced. Desires and goals she could never have imagined, empowered by her demonic captor's magics, slowly beat back the defenses of societal norms, gaining strength as she gained weight. Not so long ago, this behavior would have appalled her. Deriving intense pleasure from sinful gluttony, from eating and growing, this was hardly normal. Had been hardly normal. Now...

Now, she was getting fatter, after all.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 21, 2012)

Author's Notes: More! I am digging this serialized shorts thing = P

Katie woke with a start; she'd been napping between meals of late. Kress - the strange woman had revealed her true nature once she judged Katie far enough along - was growing increasingly lustful as the two fattened proportionally, and had taken to stuffing her to bursting, making love, then letting her rest until the next feeding time.

Katie wasn't exactly thrilled that a Carnal Demon Goddess had chosen her to be its pet, but, seeing as she had little choice in the matter, she figured she'd make the best of it and enjoy herself. All the food she could eat - and eat, and eat some more - sex better than any human had ever given her, no more mundane chores. At the root of it, an organic repository for food and sexual stimuli, but she could do far worse than become corpulent slut to a powerful demoness.

And Kress was not exactly heartless, even if she was inherently evil. Just that morning, she'd fed Katie a delicious meal of chocolate-chocolate chip pancakes - five for each of her six tummy rolls - and a whole pound of crispy bacon, with a half-gallon pitcher of syrup to wash it all down. She'd wolfed it down, barely coming up for air, Kress rubbing her stomach the entire time and grinning with wolfish pleasure as she poured the remains of the syrup pitcher down the engorged Katie's throat.

Katie looked down her front - past globular G-cup breasts sat atop her belly's sixth roll, down the clearly visible steps of blubber, highlighted perfectly by her tight, gauzy white shirt, to where Kress stood, stroking the exposed flesh around her belly button with a clawed hand. Katie shuddered at the delicate caress, the feel of those dull points digging into and sliding through the wall of blubber that had once been her slender waist. Lunch time, my little pig, Kress purred delightfully. Katie felt herself growing wet. She'd come to love the irony of Kress' name for her, since she was less little every time the rather plump demoness used it.

What will you feed me this time, mistress? Were Katie not enjoying herself, that would have come out merely servile, but she'd become such a fat, greedy cow that her desire to stuff herself actually outweighed the drive behind Kress' silent promise of sex for gluttony. As such, the purr in her tone was a perfect match for her mistress': plaintive, eager, full of lust.

I was thinking, Kress strode around her pet, dragging her finger claw around the enormous fatty's blubbery middle. No matter how many pets she took, she never tired of watching them grow, seeing each one plump up a little here, a little there, delighting as they became too fat for their clothing again and again, as she replaced it every time with something new for them to bulge out of. This one, Katie, her latest little piglet, had initially been very top heavy, but as she grew fatter she began to round out more, now being shaped like an oversized bell - massive belly and breasts in front, spreading over a lap big enough to sleep on, hips approaching four feet wide and backside big enough that Kress had actually knelt on it while hand feeding Katie in the recent past. I was thinking, my precious little glutton, she repeated herself, stroking Katie's wide, soft hip on one side, cheese steaks.

Katie's eyes lit up. She loved cheese steaks. Greasy, pulled beef slathered with fatty cheese, stuffed - like her! - into a calorie rich roll. She watched Kress channel, a foot-long sub sandwich overflowing with cheesy steak appearing in her clawed fist, before her plump demon mistress placed it in Katie's waiting hands. She dug in hungrily. As with everything Kress gave her, it was utterly delicious. Fresh, hot bread, beef she could taste the grease on, gobs of gooey cheese. She felt breath on her ear, heard Kress whisper, there's more where that came from if you finish, piggy. What Kress left unsaid, what Katie knew she meant, was that Katie _would_ finish, _would_ eat more, or Kress would shove it down her throat, and the after-meal sex would be painful and bloody. She'd learned that the hard way.

But Kress need not have reminded nor prodded her pet. Katie _was_ her pet, her willing, gluttonous piglet, and the only reason she'd have stopped at one foot-long would be the denial of more food. All in all, it was a very contented Kress who pulled her pet onto an alternate plane, where the fatty's blubber wouldn't get in the way of fucking her brains out.

In the afterglow, Katie sighed contentedly, her mistress snuggled into the side of her fat tummy. She drifted off to dreams of constant eating, of sitting on a bed her corpulent body spilled off of, the fat Demon Goddess spread out on top of her, shoving cake and pie into Katie's mouth. Katie grinned.

She _was _getting fat, after all.


----------



## mdy73 (Aug 22, 2012)

It looks good so far, very good...


----------



## Dreckfan (Oct 5, 2012)

Uh... bump?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 18, 2013)

(Author's note: So, I noticed I started writing a 5th part to this, and never finished. Consider these next two parts the hard finish.)

Katie bit down into one of the biggest hamburgers she'd ever seen, though small compared to any part of her excepting her head and hands. Gobs of ketchup fell away from the ridge left by her teeth, splattering down into the valley of cleavage formed by her impressive I-cup breasts. Each larger around than Kress' fat, jiggly tummy, they descended the gentle slope of her own enormous gut, but were kept from falling to the side by a combination of the bikini-like halter top which cradled the flabby melons, and the shear, simple fact that her lower torso spread wider on the bed than her breasts spread on it.

Katie had largely lost the ability to gauge the passage of time, days and nights merging together into an endless cycle of gorging and sleeping on the pounds, but there were some things she did know. She knew that there had been a time in her recent past when her arms were too heavy for her to feed herself. She knew the fat on her upper body should be crushing her legs, though she could shift them if she felt the need. She knew how wide she'd become, as she could feel her hips beginning to press against the sides of the water bed frame she'd spent some time in. Because of all these things, she felt safe concluding she was no longer home, that Kress had taken her somewhere. But this did not concern her. All that mattered, with so much blubber and an appetite to justify it, was the next bite of food, the next mouthful. Her naps were getting shorter, her binges longer. She watched as Kress' sensual strut turned into a rolling waddle; she knew her mistress' gain was tied to hers somehow, but knew not why. All she knew on that front was that the sex got better with every pound.

During her pondering, Katie finished her foot-diameter burger, gladly accepting a new one from the plump lesser demon Kress had assigned as her personal feeder and plaything. The lustful little thing, resembling a voluptuous teenage girl with an unfortunate taste for chocolate, did an exceptional job on both fronts, sometimes being joined by Kress in pleasuring the corpulent Katie.

At the moment, Linu and two of her subordinates were giving Katie a most sensual tongue bath. Linu, forced by her task to pay attention to Katie's eating and make sure she never went hungry for even a moment, had herself wrapped around Katie's right breast, going over every inch of skin with her moist, pink tongue. Her subordinates were busying themselves with Katie's many-tiered belly, lifting folds of flab to clean underneath with their own tongues. A third nestled in the gulf created by Katie's massively fat thighs supporting her belly, attacking her aching pussy with a tongue that could strip rust off iron.

These sensations, while welcome, were nothing compared to the near-constant hunger Katie felt in her well-stretched stomach. Her weight gain had slowed considerably as the pounds mounted. Past the half-ton mark, sheer metabolic process began to account for most of what she was able to stuff down. Kress had discussed options with her. She liked none of them.

Her first option was to go on a liquid diet of cream and sugar, salted with other essential nutrients so she wouldn't die of malnutrition. Kress' ability to generate food at a lower cost than that she gained from Katie's gluttony hinged on it being non-magical, so there was a very real daily intake limitation in terms of stomach capacity and caloric density of foods. Katie didn't like this first option for two reasons; the first, an issue of taste, could be mitigated to some extent through artificial flavorings, though they would never be as good as the real thing. The second reason was more practical. Katie enjoyed _eating_. There was simply no pleasure to be had in having sweetened milk fat poured down her throat for the rest of eternity.

Her second option was for Kress to find a new pet to turn piggish. Katie disliked this option because it would leave her to be minded by Linu and her siblings, while rarely seeing Kress again. Linu and her siblings were good at what they did, yes, but the Demon Goddess herself was a whole rung or so above them. Katie felt she had a right to be selfish after all she'd been forced into (nevermind the inner desires it had unlocked).

After some time of dickering, when Katie's daily gain had slowed to a crawl, Kress finally proposed a third option. “I don't like admitting this, my piglet, but I am not the top of the food chain. I am _a_ Carnal Demon Goddess, but I am not the first, and I have masters. The energy released by your gluttony and fattening trickles up through many hierarchies, feeding many of my kind, to which I am subordinate to some extent or another. My direct mistress, after going through several weak piglets, none of whom had your zeal, finally found me. I loved food, loved it so much my mistress barely had to touch my mind to make me into her pet. And so it has been with you.” Kress placed an affectionate clawed hand on one of Katie's many belly rolls. Linu, meanwhile, continued feeding Katie. Today's meal of choice was pizza, the only kind that truly deserved the title of, “the works.”

“You have contributed more to my own residual gaining efforts than all of my mistress' weaker piggies. It pains me to find you at the limits of your human existence. As such,” Kress looked a little disgusted by the words on her tongue, “I offer you Ascension.”

In lieu of words, Katie grunted a question at her mistress.

“Become one of us. The sum total of your extra fat will be split between enriching myself and my superiors, as you have been doing for some months now, and powering your metamorphosis into a Carnal Demon Goddess. You will have all our abilities, all our weaknesses, and our mandate: go forth and fatten. How you achieve this goal is mostly up to you, so long as your actions result in a net gain for us.”

Katie held up a finger, prompting Linu to pause in her feeding. That moment would likely cost Katie her fraction of a pound in gain for the day. “Will I still be able to eat?”

Kress smiled; she'd asked the same thing before her Asecnsion. “Technically, yes, though it is frowned upon because it costs energy. Human food does not provide us with any sustenance, which is why we can create it for less cost than we gain from your processing of it. As a result, any food you make to eat yourself is merely wasted energy. But,” Kress gently scratched Katie's belly, “I suppose I'll tolerate it. Within reason. _If_ you perform well. I was once like you. I remember my withdrawal.”

“In that case... I accept. When can we start?”

Clawing her way up Katie's voluminous front, Kress gave her piggy a passionate kiss, then sighed. “Now. Welcome to your new life, Katie.”


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Mar 18, 2013)

Katie stared at herself in the mirror, admiring her new body. No, not Katie. Katie was no more. The familiar face, which had seen bodies skinny and impossibly fat, was replaced with an angular, somewhat-vulpine visage. Sparkling red eyes beheld an improbably perfect body. Full, round DDs practically floated off her chest, see-saw hips and wide, rolling rump visible in the side mirrors to either flank. Ciarra twitched her head from side to side, flipping her luxurious mane of fiery red hair across strong shoulders and a long, slender back.

You like? Kress asked from a position behind her. Her mistress had been able to exert some influence over basic proportions while transforming Katie from human to demon, giving her the voluptuous, bottom-heavy form she'd always wanted as a weak fleshling, but could never attain thanks to sub-par genetics.

I love. Ciarra - she would have to get used to thinking of herself as such - ran clawed hands over her supple-leather skin. She was hungry. But not in the usual way. While she still longed to gorge, that was a personal pleasures thing. This hunger could not be sated by gluttony. At least, not her own.

I will feed you from my own stores until you find a pet to fatten. It shouldn't take you very long, even if it's just some weak-willed floozy, the equivalent of a two-copper whore picked up for satiation only. Now that Katie was Ciarra, the relationship between the two women was less subservient and a fair bit more equal, though still primarily business.

Don't worry, I have someone in mind.

Someone you think will turn out well, or...?

An old crush. I don't know if she's prime rib, but I'll enjoy fattening her, and she'll enjoy having her brains fucked out.

Kress chuckled, no doubt she will. But I would urge you to consider otherwise if you encounter better before you claim her.

Yes, Mistress. I am but a servant. Ciarra's comment was only a little dry.

Yes, willful servitude does have its benefits, sometimes. Kress got a far-away look in her eyes. Very well. Go. I expect regular progress reports.

Of course, Mistress. Turning, she copped a feel, Frenched her mistress, and vanished.



The human world seemed so different from this perspective. The first thing she noticed, of course, was the way she categorized people. Rather than sorting them into hot or not, then sub-sorting hot into fuckable and eye candy, she classified the women she observed first by degree of gluttony, then by size. Ideally, she wanted a pet who was small - and thus had the largest margin of weight gain available to her - and had the impression of 'holding back'; a closet feedee, like she had been, would get her the best mileage, though a skinny chick who ate like a horse would still provide a decent harvest, and with less initial effort than some anorexic twat.

The pizza parlor Ciarra's target worked at was currently rather busy, it being the lunch rush in this area of the planet. People of all sorts waited on line or sat eating. The aforementioned twat, with a single slice veggie-topped white pie; an older woman with two meat-laden slices; an obvious athlete working through a foot-long cheesesteak with the infuriating assuredness that it wouldn't amount to anything. None of them truly interested her; she observed them merely on the off chance any of them really were, as she'd put it to her mistress, 'prime rib.'

Eventually, the lunch rush ended, leaving Ciarra alone with the girl behind the counter, a short, spry thing with too much bone and not enough flab, but insufferably cute and oh-so eminently fuckable.

Walking up behind her target, Ciarra reached a veiled hand around to cup one of the small young woman's small, perky breasts with a clawed hand. Hello, Samantha, she purred. The girl started, then reached for a meat-laden slice of pie. Ciarra grinned wickedly. A promising first show. It's time for you to stop being skinny, now.


----------



## Innocent Smoothie (May 24, 2013)

I love this story, so well written and so hot. I'd love to see a continuation or sequel.


----------



## Dantes524 (May 30, 2013)

I love this story! I keep coming back to it


----------

